# Lighting A Charcoal Fire W/O Lighter Fluid



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

OK, I know it can be done but how in the blue heck do you start a charcoal fire in a smoker without lighter fluid?(It wasn't the pre-soaked stuff) I was going to smoke a turkey today & I tried for about an hour to get the fire started with no luck. I finally gave up & put the bird in the oven. I would like to know for future reference though. I have seen it done but for some reason I just can't do it! Now, be easy on me, I just learned how to light a charcoal fire with lighter fluid this summer.


----------



## Raine (Aug 23, 2005)

2 ways to quickly light the charcoal.

1. A charcoal chimmney
2. a weed burner


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't have either one of those. I guess a trip to Wal-Mart Lowes, or Home Depot is in order soon! I keep nagging (for lack of a better word) hubby to get a chimmney but he dosen't see the point of it. Now that he's not getting the smoked turkey he wanted maybe he will. Thanks Raine!


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't rely on your hubby Crewsk. Go out and pick one up yourself. It shouldn't cost more than about $15-$20 and once your husband sees the thing in action he will be thanking you for buying it. You will never have trouble lighting charcoal again.

If you lived close by I would give you mine since I now use a gas (gasp  ) grill and no longer need my chimney.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2005)

A chimney seems to be the most popular and easiest method.  It's relatively inexpensive ($10 to $20 depending on brand name) and simple to use.  Charcoal in the top, newspaper in the bottom, lighted match in the newspaper.  After a few minutes, when the coals are covered with ash, ou dump them into the smoker or grill.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

We use a gas grill too GB & I was going to do the turkey on it but we're almost out of gas & I didn't feel like going to swap out the tank. (Can we say lazy? ) I have to go to my parents Thursday so I'll stop & pick one up on my home from their house. I normally don't depend on hubby to get things but since he has most of the $, sometimes I have to.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Andy! One more question, is there a big diffrence in brands, as far as how long they last, how well they hold up, etc?


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah there can be a big Difference. You want to look for one that is sturdy, has a good handle, and possibly a guard. You can tell the cheapo ones right away. They feel cheap. Webber (of course) makes a very good chimney. Look at one of those and compare to a lesser brand.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks GB! I'd much rather spend $20 on one that's going to last a long time rather than $10 on one that will not.


----------



## GB (Aug 23, 2005)

Smart choice!


----------



## Raine (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, go with the Weber chimmney. They are a little bit larger and they will last longer.

You can get the weed burners at Northern or harbour frieght for about 15-20 also. They are multi purpose, you can melt ice off the steps and driveways. Weed burner will require gas, where the chimmney does not.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 23, 2005)

I may get hubby a weed burner for Christmas. Sounds like something he'd like using more than me anyway. Plus there's a Northern of Harbour Freight right above my in-laws house(just can't remember which one it is). Thanks Raine!


----------



## htc (Aug 23, 2005)

I know most on this site favor a chimmney, but don't forget about electrical elements. I have one that came with the smoker I bought from a garage sale. I've seen them in the store for about 10-15 dollars. I have never used a chimmney but I love the fact that I can have a huge pile of coals and move the element around different spots to get it to start.


----------



## Raine (Aug 23, 2005)

Also, you can use a gas burner, such as on your gas grill or a turkey fryer.  Sit the chimmney on the burner and it will be flaming in no time.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 23, 2005)

For charcoal - I'm another chimmney starter fan. It doesn't need fluid, gas or electricity ... just a couple of sheets of newspaper and a match. 

No newspaper? Just check your mailbox - always plenty of circulars and unwanted bills you can use instead!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 24, 2005)

Michael, I've got plenty of newspaper. It seems to multiply like bunnies around my house for some reason!


----------



## Ham Hock (Mar 26, 2006)

I have two chimneys and use them all the time, but the BEST way
to light charcoal is with a 220,000 BTU propane BLOW TORCH!!!  

(or at least it's the funnest way and it sure takes the wait out)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 5, 2006)

HH;
If you use paper cups for outdoor meals, or for impromptu gatherings, just rinse them when they are used.  Stack them together, and place beneath the charcoal (I have a Webber Kettle so I stick them under the fire grate).  Then, just light one of the cups.  They are coated in parafin and burn for a long time.  They will start any batch of charcoal.  They have never failed me.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 5, 2006)

Have used either electric charcoal element or chimney for years.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Apr 6, 2006)

Does Liquid Oxygen count as lighter fluid?   

http://www.khsd.k12.ca.us/bhs/Nelson/grill1.mpeg


John


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok.....I know what the chimney thing is.....and thanks Crewsk for the topic I have to go get me one of those as I'm tierd of the whole charcoal coals with lighter fluid on them....half the time they don't light.  Anyway, what the heck is this weed burner?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2006)

sizz, it's a long handled torch like thing that you attach to a propane tank. kind of like a flamethrower. you can walk around your garden or driveway and torch the weeds instead of having to pull them.

here's a link: http://www.flameengineering.com/Red_Dragon_Propane_Torch_K.html

i've been wanting to get one for the garden. it seems a bit extreme to use it for starting charcoal tho, imo.

i'm another fan of chimney starters. i have a weber chimney that cost me about $15 or so on sale in sears last year. i will never go back to using lighter fluid. while it's not as much fun to play with, and takes a little longer to start the coals as fluid does, it's far superior for grilling because you don't get any residual chemical taste on your food.

the next step in grilling evolution is using lump hardwood charcoal instead of charcoal briquettes in your chimney starter. lump hardwood coals burn a little hotter, and burns out a little faster, but the food really picks up the wood smoke flavor. and that's half the reason for grilling, isn't it?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 7, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sizz, it's a long handled torch like thing that you attach to a propane tank. kind of like a flamethrower. you can walk around your garden or driveway and torch the weeds instead of having to pull them.
> 
> here's a link: http://www.flameengineering.com/Red_Dragon_Propane_Torch_K.html
> 
> ...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Apr 7, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sizz, it's a long handled torch like thing that you attach to a propane tank. kind of like a flamethrower. you can walk around your garden or driveway and torch the weeds instead of having to pull them.
> 
> here's a link: http://www.flameengineering.com/Red_Dragon_Propane_Torch_K.html
> 
> ...


 
I'd still go with the LOX That way Lump Hardword becomes irrelevant!  

Besides, I could build one of those torches myself, better in fact!  
(Up the pressure, rebalance the mix, warn the neighbors up and down the block....)

Or, USE A PROPANE GRILL!!! 

John


----------



## buckytom (Apr 7, 2006)

lol ronjohn. 

i'm going out to buy a propane grill this weekend.  
dw wants something that she can just go out, light, and cook with quickly, so i'm gonna break down and pick up a small one.

boy howdy, it just ain't right. 
i will be able to once again buy propane, and propane accesories tho.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Apr 7, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm going out to buy a propane grill this weekend.


 
Yes. Come to the dark side Buckytom.....

John


----------

